
Unisys Icon - rolph
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unisys_ICON
======
rolph
" Current usage Although the Icon was terminated, the QNX operating system is
alive and well, if particularly different from its earliest versions. It is in
over 100 vehicle models (navigation systems, telematics, speech recognition,
bluetooth hands-free systems), and powers the Cisco CRS-1 and BlackBerry's
BlackBerry Tablet OS and BlackBerry 10 operating systems. "

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QNX](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QNX)

